# Question about paws?



## Kranksty (Mar 26, 2009)

What do you think looks better for paws?

I know some do the 4 paws and some do all 5 paws.
I know the 5 paw one is probably more comfortable but I am sure there is a way to make the 4 pawed ones to fit comfortably too?

And too how do I foam the paws?
I think some do and some don't but I want to go with a padded looking paw then looking like a hand.


----------



## FurryFox (Mar 26, 2009)

I like the 5 finger paws because then the character has the always important middle-finger =3


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 26, 2009)

So true  And good point hehe


----------



## shebawolf145 (Mar 26, 2009)

5-finger paws are my favorite. the 4-finger seem way too uncomfy.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 27, 2009)

FurryFox said:


> I like the 5 finger paws because then the character has the always important middle-finger =3



^This, but I prefer 3 finger paws for my own personal reasons. Keep em odd so you can have a middle finger!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 27, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> What do you think looks better for paws?
> 
> I know some do the 4 paws and some do all 5 paws.
> I know the 5 paw one is probably more comfortable but I am sure there is a way to make the 4 pawed ones to fit comfortably too?
> ...



I voted 5 because I like to play guitar in suit!

As far as foaming them, I'm kinda stumped here. Big, tooney paws don't seem like they would be very dexterous.

A wild guess would be to make a big foam glove (top, bottom) and line it with something to protect the foam. Then trim and round off the glove edges. You would then fur it. At least that's how I would try it.

_Kellan, the old warhorse._


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 27, 2009)

Cool thanks.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 27, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> ^This, but I prefer 3 finger paws for my own personal reasons. Keep em odd so you can have a middle finger!



Sorry only put in 4 or 5 poll option.

Did not think to put in 1, 2 or 3 option haha.


----------



## conejo (Mar 27, 2009)

I got 4 finger paws.
ring and pinky are together as one. where people find them "odd" is when they have the index and middle as one. so dont do the latter.
ring and pinky together is the way to go.

five fingers would be better for foamed paws but i havent done those yet. I guess they would work for 4.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 27, 2009)

Cool thanks


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 28, 2009)

I think four fingers are cuter and more toony. 
Watch any cartoon, most characters (human or not) have four digits for no reason, but it works.

I don't know the best method for foaming the paws, but I recommend it. 

My comissioned paws have no padding-- they're adorable but I have to wear gloves under them so people don't feel my fingers when I shake their hands.


----------



## Kranksty (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool 

It will be hard to decide what one to do, so far the 5 fingered paws are winning in the polls.


----------



## wolflette (Apr 15, 2009)

5 finger for me... i cant imagine 'loseing' my middle finger i use it too much, however if your not keeping your joints limber, 4 finger looks more normal [well as normal as a fursuit can lol]


----------



## FiliaFlammae (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd prefer 5 fingers for dexterity.

Well, if you want a more padded, toony-looking paw, going 4-finger does half the work already; depending in the effect you're looking for, you may not even have to use foam at all. But then again, I don't know exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## Kranksty (Apr 24, 2009)

FiliaFlammae said:


> I'd prefer 5 fingers for dexterity.
> 
> Well, if you want a more padded, toony-looking paw, going 4-finger does half the work already; depending in the effect you're looking for, you may not even have to use foam at all. But then again, I don't know exactly what you're looking for.


 
I am not so sure myself xD
I think I might do a puppy or bear seeing as the kind of fur that I have is a dark brown furr for part of it and cream colored for my other fur I have.

Leaning more towards puppy though.
I think a Fox would look to odd with dark brown and cream fur.. Lolz


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 24, 2009)

Five finger "hand" paws and four "toe" "foot" paws.


----------

